# Router ON/OFF Switch



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a no name brand router and one of the features I like most on it is the build-in ON/OFF switch in one of the handles. 

I was looking on the new routers and noticed that the majority do not have the ON/OFF switch in the handle and was wondering why. On some you even have to release your hold in one of the handles to reach the ON/OFF switch.

Isn’t that a safety issue? Shouldn’t all routers have this switch in one of the handles?


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Nicolas, I have one with a switch in the handle. I went through h-ll trying to rewire a new switch in it. With the help of one of the guys on this forum, and the photos he sent me, I did the job. If you can afford it, get a router table switch that has a plug outlet for the router and a safety switch on it. They have one at Woodcraft for $25.99. I just ordered one today.

Gary


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nicolas,

IMHO, this would work great in the "D-handle" style. Not so great with the other styles. It's location and comfort. Remember, some have just a simple round knob for a handle. I prefer a good ol' toggle switch.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Gery I do have a router table safety switch but I was referring to when you handheld the router.

I agree Ken that the “D handle” is most appropriate. Another thought I had was that experienced users like you, don’t rely care where the switch is but for beginners like my I definitely fell more comfortable having the ON/OFF switch in my hand. 

Perhaps the manufacturers discover that the consumers, who the majority are experienced, prefer the round knob and that’s why most are with this style knob.

Personally I prefer the “D handle” style and definitely with build in ON/OFF switch. My next router will be this style unless I can’t find a decent one


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

kolias said:


> Gery I do have a router table safety switch but I was referring to when you handheld the router.


Ah, _that's_ the problem. You're supposed to have a second one for hand-held work.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nicolas, I doubt if very many people prefer the round knob handles. Yes, the switch should be on the handles for best results. This is a problem with interchangeable bases. That is why the switch is on the motor.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Mike now I understand, it’s the interchangeable base for the switch not to be on the handles. 

The interchangeable base is a nice option but when the time comes I think I would still choose a router with the switch in the handle. In addition, I prefer the “D-handles” than the interchangeable base. 

Ralph when I use the router for hand-held work, it’s plugged on the router table outlet which is controlled with an ON/OFF foot switch. But to my opinion nothing is faster than a switch on the router’s handle


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You guys from the US and Canada sure have some strange routers, no wonder most of your routing has been done on the table instead of the safer, more versatile plunge method, I am however gratified to see that over the last couple of years more and more members are discovering that there's a big world of exciting routing beyond the table, which is still required of course for some operations.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I believe there is a router that does have this setup. I'm not sure as to which one. I think Harry has one.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

kolias said:


> . . . Ralph when I use the router for hand-held work, it’s plugged on the router table outlet which is controlled with an ON/OFF foot switch. But to my opinion nothing is faster than a switch on the router’s handle


Understood, Nicolas. I was just teasing about having multiple routers. I probably have 6 or so, acquired over the years.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Just to bring our new members up to speed, Harry lives in Australia and uses the eco friendly "Abo" router. For those who are not familiar with this easy to learn technique I have attached the following photos.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Mike said:


> Just to bring our new members up to speed, Harry lives in Australia and uses the eco friendly "Abo" router. For those who are not familiar with this easy to learn technique I have attached the following photos.


With such a simple router, now I know why Harry makes such a beautiful projects


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nicolas

Many of the new routers out now days come with the 3 bases, with the D-handles type they put the off/on switch right on the handle for convenience and for a safety item as well.
PC for one of them and the Craftsman for just one more of them..

Most don't use the D-handle type because they don't know the joy of using one. 

I don't think they make one for the AU/UK market because they would not know how to use one ,, right Harry LOL LOL LOL because it will not plunge down..  and it's almost like using a router table with a remote switch  

=====


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now Mike... That was funny :sarcastic:

Can't wait to see what Harry comes back with


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Harry 

Using the router should be fun,,you need to put a smile on your chin ,mate 
You and that guy from the UK need to lighten up,, it's fun not work 


========


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Nicolas
> 
> Most don't use the D-handle type because they don't know the joy of using one.
> 
> =====


I'm glad about this because I thought the D-handle ones were only for beginners


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Ah, that's the problem. You're supposed to have a second one for hand-held work."

Thank you Ralph, never has a truer word been spoken, in my usual humble opinion, there is NO SUBSTITUTE for a tool designed for a specific job, anything else is a compromise.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Regarding switch position, the Japanese have the right idea, as shown in this photo that I've just taken.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As for Mike's post, I'm actually rather flattered, it suggests that I'm an ingenious, (not indigenous) type, never stuck for an answer to a problem, the only thing that I can't understand is where he got that old photo of me from, I don't recall having seen it before and I know that I don't have it in my computer.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Harry
> 
> Using the router should be fun,,you need to put a smile on your chin ,mate
> You and that guy from the UK need to lighten up,, it's fun not work
> ...


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Now I can see the need for a second router............

But why Bob & Rick in their videos use one router for both table and handheld operations? If the teachers have this practice, I thought that was the norm


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

kolias said:


> Now I can see the need for a second router............
> 
> But why Bob & Rick in their videos use one router for both table and handheld operations? If the teachers have this practice, I thought that was the norm


I can't speak for Bob & Rick, but I would assume their motivation is to show that it's possible to get by with a single router, so as not to set too high of an entry level.

It's just more convenient to have multiples. When doing through dovetails on my PC 4212/4216 jig, for example, I have one router set up and adjusted to do the tails, and another set up for the pins. That way, I can fine-tune the adjustments for a perfect fit once for the project. Neither of these come out of the table, BTW.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes Ralph I can now see the need for two or more routers

I was looking in your gallery and noticed the nice coping sled you made. Where did you get the two hold down clamps? they are very nice and I would like to buy a set for my sled - not as fancy as your but it does the same job LOL


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nicolas,

I suggest you re-watch some of the RWS episodes. Bob & Rick use multiple routers.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Ken you are right, sorry

They work so fast and efficient it's kind of hard to watch and remember everything.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nicolas,

No need to apologize. This is why the OP setup is so simple. The K.I.S.S. rule. 

Now, we do need to get back on topic.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

For table and bench work I use foot/knee operated switches. I have one on my lathe and as an off switch on the pillar drill. At school, the emergency off switch for the floor mounted pillar drills are mounted at adult head height!


----------



## JayL517 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have this old still US Made Black and Decker router. 










The switch is in one of the handles. Right side on this pic.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I don't know if this has been discussed, but a left hander could be in trouble. I am one, and i would hate to get caught in a emergency and have to think about how i must turn off the router. It would lead to serious injuries!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures Jay

I forgot all about the coffee maker routers 

=======




JayL517 said:


> I have this old still US Made Black and Decker router.
> 
> 
> 
> The switch is in one of the handles. Right side on this pic.


----------



## charimon (Apr 8, 2009)

Kolias

Here is something to consider when you are ready to purchase your second (hand held) router. Most of the better manufactures have unconditional return policies in place. Bosch, Festool are 30 days Ridgid, Porter-Cable, De Walt are 90 day. If you wanted you could purchase the ones you were most interested in (put them on a credit card) and return all but your favorite before your card cycles. Run them through their paces .... beat them like the rented mules they are. and let us know which ones are worth a look. I am sure there would be folks around here who could devise real tests not only in Power but in ease of use, and control. 

Just a thot 
Craig


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Having been in business for many years Craig, I just cannot condone such lack of ethics.


----------



## charimon (Apr 8, 2009)

It would be a lack of ethics if it were not an option offered (and advertised) by the tool maker. 

Here is the De Walt offer 

Warranty Information

"90-Day Money Back Guarantee. If you are not completely satisfied with the performance of your DEWALT Power Tool, Laser, or Nailer for any reason, you can return it within 90 days from the date of purchase with a receipt for a full refund – no questions asked." 
The others are like this one. 

When the company says you are allowed to return it for any reason you would be a fool to keep anything you* found less than acceptable*. It is not in Any way unethical adhere to a companies written policy. As a Point of fact, you are only returning the unsatisfactory products, and paying for the Best.

My ethos finds nothing wrong in a heads up competition to find and own the very best tool. After all, all these companies claim theirs is better! Let them prove it to you. I would not even buy a high end tool that the company didn't stand behind this way. However, I would be offended if someone were to purchase a tool for a job. Use it to finish the job and then return it. 

The difference being that with one you make a long term purchase the other you are using the tool free with no intent to pay. 

Thanks Craig


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What I cannot agree with is buying SEVERAL routers at the same time, that is not what the return policy is all about.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm with you, Harry. They did not all say "Buy 5 routers, try them all, return the ones you don't want." This places an undue burden on both the manufacturer and particularly the retailer who must absorb the labor of processing 4 returns for one sale, a money-loser to be sure.

That said, I'd not be shy about buying one and returning it foranother if I found "anything less than acceptable." Before I went shopping though I have read enough reviews to know pretty well what I will like. That leads to only a few returns in my life.

Just my $0.02...

Jim


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jim, you and I think the same, I and most people that I know will only buy products in factory sealed cartons, therefore, repacked products can rarely be resold as new and in fact many retailers send returned goods back to the supplier as faulty, these eventually are supplied to retailers who specialise in "seconds" at a much reduced price. I know this for a fact, because for many years I owned an electronics service centre, representing several major manufacturers and it was one of two centres that these manufacturers sent returned goods for repair/testing and repackaging.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hi guys, Here's my 2¢ worth. Take it for what it's worth.

Ethically I agree with Harry and Jim.

I've also been the benefactor of many reconditioned items, Hitachi router included. Harry, as you said it kept you in business for many years.

BUT!!!!!!

The mind-set that Craig has expressed and is passing on, leads to abuse of the return policy. Then who suffers? We all do.

As I said, take it for what it's worth to you.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Craig,
It is the fact that anyone would make the purchase of several items with the express intent of returning those items after abusing them that makes this idea totally unethical. People that do this type of thing are one reason for the higher cost to the rest of us honest consumers as well as eventually causing the manufacturers to toughen their return policies. That you do not understand this and attempted to defend the action is regrettable.


----------



## charimon (Apr 8, 2009)

Point Well made concerning abuse.

However How do you know which one works the best for you if you dont try them? Money being a factor in satisfaction it may not always be the most expensive choice that is the best. 

The advise that I posted is in good faith, as a point in fact,it was suggested to me by my Festool rep when I was deciding between the OF 1010 and the OF 1400. Had I not ran both in real world settings, I never would have believed that the little 8 amp Of 1010 was the best hand held router in the world.---- It is!!! If you don't believe me go buy one. If i am wrong return it in 30 days, and then tell me i am full of it.  

Further more that willingness to put their products on the line has resulted in $3000 more of their products being purchased by me. This is the point of the any reason return. I am just suggesting you be systematic in your evalutions.

And stiring the pot ...just a lil. 

Craig


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

charimon said:


> Point Well made concerning abuse.
> 
> However How do you know which one works the best for you if you dont try them? Money being a factor in satisfaction it may not always be the most expensive choice that is the best.


Research. That is how you decide. Just like a table saw. That is not something you will want to use and then return. I did 2 months of research before I bought mine.


----------



## charimon (Apr 8, 2009)

Not to sound silly, but who's research?

Someone who was comped "evaluation samples" how likely is that fellow going to bring up serious shortcomings and jeopardize relations?

Perhaps an expert, who also sells books and accessories, who gives better marks to De Walt routers because that is what his add-on's work best with?

Or the magazine who reuses factory promotional descriptions as the basic writeup? and solicits adds from those same companies.

How often have we read a review of a tool we own and use, where the reviewer totally misses features that make the tool a Stand out. Or worse ignores a trait that makes us hate the tool the more it is used ( the old Porter-Cable Tiger saw that had tons of power and no shock dampening so at the end of a demo session your arm just ached, comes to mind.)

What I am trying to say is there is no subsitute to using a tool over time. You may be perfectly content with one tool until you try another and it reveals the others shortcomings. 

For that matter tell your tool vender what you are planing to do and how exactly you plan on using the warranty It is likely that they will want to know what you find out. So they can share your research.. (This was the case when i had to purchase a high end tile cutter. We had to take off 11/16" off of 400 19x19" porcelain tile. when the testing was over my primary supplier dropped a low preforming brand and picked up Sigma, 2D3-Technica 25" (17x17 diagonal) to the thanks of many other setters here in Omaha) please note that I intended that gentleman who started this thread solicit ideas from the forum for the tests and share his findings.

thanks Craig


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

charimon said:


> Not to sound silly, but who's research?


Hi, 

A person can do their own research. This isn't that difficult. If you do some searching here on this forum, you'll find that there has been plenty who has asked for opinions of certain tables, routers, saws, etc., etc. There are reviews to be found all over the place, the net, magazines, etc. Rather you or the person doing the searching likes what they're reading about a particular tool, well, the reviews are done to provide information. So it's up to the user to decide rather it's right for them or not.

To purchase and abuse a tool, then return it for a refund only hurts those who are honest about their tool purchasing. In the end, such abuse only makes it difficult for the rest who have an honest reason to return a tool. I've been in tool stores to where they have a policy, "No returns".

The best advice given to anyone is, if you can hold the tool(s) in your hand(s), if it doesn't feel right to you, then why purchase it?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i agree with the opinion that its not really ethical to buy several routers with the intent on taking most of them back. all of the better companies have great return policies and have great service departments and we want to keep it that way.

i also think when we buy a router, we do research it and have it narrowed to 1 or 2 brands anyway. i usually have a brand in mind that i am leaning toward and if for some reason it doesnt work right i will take it back. thank goodness ive never had to take a tool back yet.


----------

